# After you left the nationals



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Morning everyone..

My Name is Ezdayman.... It has been 4-1/2 months since i have touched the belly of the beast. lol

It has been 4-1/2 but i was wondering what everyone did after they left.. did people choose different jobs? sell off everything? get a 8-3 job? i want to stay my own boss but the IRS, payroll, taxes make it to much of a hassle..
just wondering... And its been great 4-1/2 months get to sleep in, relax, didnt haveto worry about frozen pipes, or charge backs!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> Morning everyone..
> 
> My Name is Ezdayman.... It has been 4-1/2 months since i have touched the belly of the beast. lol
> 
> ...


 
BEST thing I have done My exit strategy was to get ALL of my remaining inventory SOLD off and not take any new properties on. I started denying on and 2 a month then more and mor and when thepropertied had gone to market and sold I was DONE! NO charge backs or other back charges were happening. 

With that said I was looking for other avenues to travel down while using my inventory and skills. I landed a job with the STATE doing grounds maintenance irrigation and the likes and it is GREAT. Benefits starting with a month off a year between sick and personal time off! Medical dental and vision care. My boss is very laid back and does not expect perfection like t he nationals did. I have kept a realtor and 1 national tho the national will be getting told good bye after some 3 months to get paid 25$ for replacing a door lock that had been kicked in! 

The realtor is gravy ! I bid and do work on my schedule and paid in a week to 2 weeks. no photos required and NO national headaches.

Hope this Helps 

Splinterpicker


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*thanks..*

thanks man it did! anyone else?


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> Morning everyone..
> 
> My Name is Ezdayman.... It has been 4-1/2 months since i have touched the belly of the beast. lol
> 
> ...



well we are still working with a few nats but I have taken some advice from a member named WANNABE he has a thread here "how I got out of P&P" I got my MRS (MOLD REMEDIATION SPECIALIST) certificate and water damage restoration cert I am planning to leave p&p for the mold and water damage work. I too enjoy being my own boss, it is taking off slowly but surely and I see a light at the end of the tunnel . :thumbup:


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I think it's only a matter of time for all of us to leave this insanity. I only got into this because construction dropped off the world.. The last two or three months have been slow and I've been finding REAL work in the REAL world. I think I'll just not except unprofitable orders and see how the nationals like me then.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

We left P&P in summer, slow as well. We have only hazards left and we don't want to do it for much longer. We purchased multiunits, working with local bank, marketing our services and slowly integrating with the real world and real people


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> Morning everyone..
> 
> My Name is Ezdayman.... It has been 4-1/2 months since i have touched the belly of the beast. lol
> 
> ...


EZ,

I've been out of the P&P racket (nationals and regionals) for a little over a year. I am still my own boss and I've been doing better than ever. P&P is like an addiction. It clouds your judgment and doesn't allow you to focus on actually running your business. I think so much clearer, get more sleep, have more time with my family and have more time to focus on growing my business. In addition, I am more profitable the hours that I work.

Now that's not to say P&P was a bad thing for me. I still maintain the friendships and contacts I developed during my time in the racket. I still get calls for my services, but now I dictate the terms.

Keep plugging away and moving ahead. The longer you're out, the more you question why it took so long to make the decision to leave :thumbsup:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I'm not leaving yet*

I have to stick around and see who wins.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> I have to stick around and see who wins.


You can still stick around here and be on the sidelines, just like me and a few others.....:yes::yes:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

BRADSConst said:


> You can still stick around here and be on the sidelines, just like me and a few others.....:yes::yes:


On the sidelines here making sure balls are properly inflated and you have the picture of the air gauge showing proper pressure:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

We Started Winding down our pp operations mid July.We are Down to one left and our insurance is coming up in about a month i dont think we are gonna stay with them after Feb 15th.We got our contracting licensed in NY & NJ its starting to picking up with our commercial side doing store build outs and maintenance.We were tired of doing BS lock Changes & seeing all the mismanagement going on.Less Headaches and Tired of being paid 30-45 Days and fighting for every dollar with someone who knows nothing about construction.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

cover2 said:


> On the sidelines here making sure balls are properly inflated and you have the picture of the air gauge showing proper pressure:lol::lol::lol:


Nothing wrong with being on sidelines and potentially affecting the outcome of the game :whistling2:...

Off topic, I wonder how much the ball boy had riding on the game with his bookie


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh no... I finally heard WHAT OUR TEAM USED TO DO!!!!

Fill up the footballs in the 100degree shower room to approx 13psi. Go on the field where temps were 45-50 degrees. Guess how much psi you lose? 10-11psi within 30 minutes. 

Those Patriots are smart! If no rule outlining this practice as illegal then it must be ok.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Oh no... I finally heard WHAT OUR TEAM USED TO DO!!!!
> 
> Fill up the footballs in the 100degree shower room to approx 13psi. Go on the field where temps were 45-50 degrees. Guess how much psi you lose? 10-11psi within 30 minutes.
> 
> Those Patriots are smart! If no rule outlining this practice as illegal then it must be ok.


hahahaha GO HAWKS!!!!!!


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

Just make sure that light you see isn't a train coming at you. Mold remediation is very rewarding but also risky sometimes


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Mold is risky thus the higher returns. "Do the job right and sleep at night" !


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

all island handy said:


> hahahaha go hawks!!!!!!



img_0391.jpg


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

wannabe said:


> img_0391.jpg


 
not the best choices he ever made thats for sure


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Wannabe said:


> img_0391.jpg


I've watched 46 of 49 Super Bowls countless nfl and ncaa games peewee football and high school games that my son participated in and I have never ever seen a play call as stupid as that one was. 53 players and an entire city and organization were let down and undoubtedly deprived of back to back championships. I sat in total disbelief saying "did I just see what I think I saw"?


----------



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

Woohoo!! Victory! Go Pats! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Native New Englander here all the way baby!

He can deflate me any day lol!!


----------

